# Lip Trimming



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I understand there some individuals out there in the world who trim their piranha's lip to give them a more aggresive look. I also understand this is animal cruelty and My question is how long have people been doing this and why haven't people ban this like they having your local vet dock your rottweiler's or doberman's tail? It was only yesterday that I saw a video of a live piranha with a trimmed lip and I always thought this only happens when people trophy mount these fish but I guess I was wrong. Any info would be appreciated, thanks guys.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

It can't be banned cause its not something thats professionally done. The person just pulls the fish out of the tank, puts it on a plate, cuts of its lips and toss's it back into the tank.

And its been going on ever since people found out that the lips cover the teeth of a piranha...


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Not all are trimmed. I have a gold showing teeth from injury. Healed, but never grew back over teeth.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Sylar_92 said:


> I understand there some individuals out there in the world who trim their piranha's lip to give them a more aggresive look. I also understand this is animal cruelty and My question is how long have people been doing this and why haven't people ban this like they having your local vet dock your rottweiler's or doberman's tail? It was only yesterday that I saw a video of a live piranha with a trimmed lip and I always thought this only happens when people trophy mount these fish but I guess I was wrong. Any info would be appreciated, thanks guys.


It's done by amatures so you cant really control who does it since all you need is a fish and some sharp blade so equipment wise anybody is capable.

There is also little that can be done legally for cruelty to fish. If you trimmed a cat of dogs lip there would be an uproar but there isn't any groups or anything devoted to fish welfare so there isn;t really any regualtions.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> It can't be banned cause its not something thats professionally done. The person just pulls the fish out of the tank, puts it on a plate, cuts of its lips and toss's it back into the tank.


WTF! Holy sh*t man have today's people gone mad







...or are they just buzzed and friggin street drungs. SNORT, lol







. Any way back to being serious, Thats f*cking messed up man who could bring them selves to put their piranha in so much pain, after all it's beautiful and respected fish. Will the lips ever grow back? But not likly If the owner keeps cutting them time after time. You know what I want do now? I want to find those people use my butterfly knife cut their lips off, bring them back to my house and dump their head into a tank of 100 hungry 4" red belly piranhas and laugh f*cking crazy like while I'm doing and watch their face being slowly skinned







. thanks for notifying me about this I always thought people only did it to their trophy piranhas mounted on thier walls.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Lol easy there killer.....

No their lips don't grow back.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Lol easy there killer.....
> 
> No their lips don't grow back.


Yeah friends often tell me I'm like Dexter but for fish.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

If it wasn't for the rhom vid I would have never guessed it was you.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> If it wasn't for the rhom vid I would have never guessed it was you.


LOL. how'd you figure out? was it my email?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Lol easy there killer.....
> 
> No their lips don't grow back.


Im not sure if there's a special way to cut or something but p's can have lips bit and they grow back so im not sure if a cut lip would grow back or you just have to cut past a certain point then it doesn't grow back.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Lol easy there killer.....
> 
> No their lips don't grow back.


Im not sure if there's a special way to cut or something but p's can have lips bit and they grow back so im not sure if a cut lip would grow back or you just have to cut past a certain point then it doesn't grow back.
[/quote]

Yeah, I herd the same thing about fins. I've heard some people who have fish with strange fins after the healing will cut the weird looking part off to make it even then allow it to grow back.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

No I clicked on your name and recognized your rhom.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I beleive people do some special fin trimming with high end arowanas.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I beleive people do some special fin trimming with high end arowanas.


yeah, espesially with the reds and gold cross backs.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Technically i imagine it is illegal.
But i think the problems in many parts of the world is that Fishes are viewed as a lower lifeform, and go on the line of absurd claims that fish cant feel pain...


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

When do you think the world is going to ending, I haven't payed for my reservations for my 2012 bunker in Arizona yet I have like a month left before the date set is overdue . Don`t tell anyone I just said that.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sylar_92 said:


> When do you think the world is going to ending, I haven't payed for my reservations for my 2012 bunker in Arizona yet I have like a month left before the date set is overdue . Don`t tell anyone I just said that.


WTF!!







are you hyper right now







. haha worlds not gonna end bro


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

In a few billion years.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

No Iàm serious they have the bunkers under construction. Everything built has a purpose, If the world doesn`t end naturally them War will tear our planet apart. World War 3 is coming brother. Its Canada the US and Britian VS North Korea, Russia, China and maybe Vietnam. Look at it this way, The States and Canada can`t beat the Afgans then how are we gunna win against the new Commies. They out number us and they have nukes. The only thing WE got is phaser rifles and rail guns. These are real guns search them up on the web the States created them after all. Sorry everyone for getting off topic.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> In a few billion years.


yupp


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> In a few billion years.


yupp 
[/quote]

Alright but if it happens within the next 10 to 20 years...I told you so







. World War III Iàm talking about.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

The only ones we have to worry about are the Russians.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> The only ones we have to worry about are the Russians.


No need to worry you can just take them out with your paintball collection


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Ok lets get back on topic, for some of you that can remember my Rhom lip trim I did on here a little over a year ago. I had a 13" Rhom that had a previous injury and cause the lip to grow over the bottom teeth, I sedated him and cut the growth off so the teeth could stand back up and he could eat normal again. After 3 times of trimming the lip and it kept growing back no matter how low I trimmed it. Yeas people do this for show factor and some do it for the well being of the fish like I did. But what I found out is the lip will continue to grow back. I wasnt willing to cut down in the jaw to remove the lip and that is the only way I think you would be willing to get it to not grow.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Skylar I bumped one of my post so you can see the fish that I lip trimmed. Its on the first page I will still try and find the original thread with better pics.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

People who do it to see the teeth generally cut deep...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/186820-13-inch-rhom-lip-trim-pics/


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow. Besides tryin to help out your fish like TBP did, I think its wrong. People who do this should cut their own lips off, walk around and say " Boy I'm Vicious! Who want it!" 
But to he his own.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

If it's benefitting your fishes health than do it, but doing it for looks is fucked, so I agree. Gppd job Black piranah







. I thought the growth was small until you put it on paper then I got to see the entire mass.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Yeah the only problem was it kept growing back. He could still eat but it had to be in small peices so he could eat it whole.


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Yeah the only problem was it kept growing back. He could still eat but it had to be in small peices so he could eat it whole.


What caused the original injury?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

RiptideRush said:


> Yeah the only problem was it kept growing back. He could still eat but it had to be in small peices so he could eat it whole.


What caused the original injury?
[/quote]

I think he said it was due to some previous injury which the piranha inflict its self. I can't really remember though, Hey TBP was the injury from the rhom rubbing it's lip against the glass?


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

i used to have reds where the teeth naturally poped out with no lip cut. i cant imagine me cutting my piranhas lips.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't promote "lip trimming"... but it sounds like a topic of debate... just like trimming a dog's ears or tail, or even a circumcision...


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I agree it is a debateable topic without a doubt







, but as of the moment I don't think it's right to cut the lips for better looks, same thing goes for dogs. We as men generally get circumsized because of our religeon, It benefits our health and hygiene and it makes it easier and more confortable during intercourse







. When your doing this we always give our doctors/surgeons our concent before the procedure is done, and thats because we have a choice. Cutting the lips a piranha because people tell you it looks cooler and makes the piranha look more aggressive is just a propaganda







, same with life. We dont live our lives, our government influences our community and thus dictates our living style







. We dont live our lives, our lives live us. Right now there are no regulations about trimming your piranha's lips and honestly it's because our government doesn't give a sh*t because piranhas dont thrive in this country ( this is to all my fellow Canadians). People think of piranhas and other fish as lower life forms so they don't really care, if it dies you can just buy another one thats what the world is advertising to us about fish. It's only us piranha owners, the natives of the Amazon and scientist who actually care for and respect these beautiful and misunderstood animals







.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I Can Mate said:


> i used to have reds where the teeth naturally poped out with no lip cut. i cant imagine me cutting my piranhas lips.


LOL thats sick







.Same, I use have one large adult red who had natural extended teeth back when I was just 10. He had these massive chompers sticking out the bottom of his jaw. He looked exactly like a english bulldog, so I named him Humphry after my neighbours bulldog. Always and forever will miss the little bugger. Lost him to lock jaw when he tried eatting my dad's med sized map turtle thats when I learned piranha plus turtle equals fatalities


----------

